

China may build an undersea train to America - protomyth
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2014/05/09/china-may-build-an-undersea-train-to-america/

======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718277](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718277)

Other sources for the same story:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7725148](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7725148)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7722993](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7722993)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7722328](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7722328)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7721668](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7721668)

